# 2010 5.3L Chevy Silverado Oil Leak



## sbfowler

I've got a slow oil leak on my new 2010 Chevy Silverado with the 5.3L. Took it to the dealer and they put some dye in the oil and will use a UV light to track it down after I drive it around a bit more.

I know it will get fixed, but just bummed that this is happening. When I bought my bride a 2003 Tahoe, it had an oil leak at about 7,000 miles, which turned out to be a bad oil pan gasket. Has been dry underneath ever since it was replaced.

Here's a link to the leak, note the arrows pointing to the leak:






Also, I found the following TSB. This might be the issue. Anyone else having problems with oil leaks on their new 5.3s? Truck only has 3,600 miles on it.
----------------------------------
05-06-01-034J:Engine Oil Leak at Rear Cover Assembly Area 
(Engine Block Porosity RTV Repair Procedure) - (Nov 12, 2009)

Models: 2004-2007 Buick Rainier
2008-2009 Buick LaCrosse Super, Allure Super (Canada Only)
2005-2010 Cadillac CTS-V
2007-2010 Cadillac Escalade, Escalade ESV, Escalade EXT
2003-2009 Chevrolet TrailBlazer
2003-2010 Chevrolet Corvette
2004-2006 Chevrolet SSR
2005-2010 Chevrolet Silverado, Silverado SS
2006-2007 Chevrolet Monte Carlo SS
2006-2009 Chevrolet TrailBlazer SS, Impala SS
2007-2010 Chevrolet Avalanche, Suburban, Tahoe
2009-2010 Chevrolet Colorado Pickup
2010 Chevrolet Camaro
2003-2009 GMC Envoy
2003-2010 GMC Sierra
2004-2005 GMC Envoy XUV
2007-2010 GMC Yukon XL, Yukon Denali, Yukon XL Denali
2009-2010 GMC Canyon
2004-2006 Pontiac GTO
2005-2008 Pontiac Grand Prix GXP
2008-2009 Pontiac G8 GT
2009 Pontiac G8 GXP
2005-2009 Saab 9-7X 5.3i
2008-2009 Saab 9-7X Aero
2003-2010 HUMMER H2
2006-2010 HUMMER H3
with 5.3L, 5.7L, 6.0L, 6.2L, 7.0L VORTEC™ GEN III or GEN IV V8 Engine (All Aluminum Block) (RPOs L33, LC9, LH6, LH8, LH9, LM4, LS4, LS1, LS6, L76, L77, LFA, LZ1, LS2, L92, L94, L99, L9H, LS3, LS9, LSA, LS7)

This bulletin is being revised to add RPOs and model years. Please discard Corporate Bulletin Number 05-06-01-034I (Section 06 -- Engine/Propulsion System).
Condition

Some customers may comment on an engine oil leak.

Cause
Upon initial diagnosis, it may be determined that the leak is coming from the rear cover gasket. This condition may be caused by engine block porosity on the sealing surface. This issue pertains to aluminum block applications only.

Correction
Follow the steps for Oil Leak Diagnosis in SI to determine the source of the leak. If the leak has been diagnosed as coming from the engine rear cover assembly, refer to Engine Rear Cover Replacement in SI and remove the engine rear cover assembly. Inspect the engine block and engine rear cover for porosity on the mating surfaces.
• If porosity is found on the engine rear cover (see illustration below), replace the engine rear cover assembly, GM P/N 12633579.
• If porosity is found on the engine block, use the following procedure to apply RTV to repair the engine block porosity.

The porosity issue is in the gasket sealing surface at the top of the cover, near the high pressure oil crossover port. Refer to the picture below. The oil leaks by the gasket and runs down the side of the cover, and may appear to be a leak at the t-joint area of the cover. The fix is to replace the cover with GM P/N 12633579. Also, if porosity is found anywhere on the sealing surface of the engine block, use the following procedure to apply RTV to repair the engine block porosity. Refer to the illustration below.

Important: Clean any residual oil from the block and cover before applying the sealant in the next step.

1. Wipe a small amount of RTV, P/N 12378521 (in Canada, use P/N 88901148), onto the surface using a plastic scraper to fill the porosity.
2. Remove any excess RTV material, especially from inside the high pressure oil passage. Refer to #1 in the above illustration.
3. The joint may be closed immediately after applying the RTV. Total joint time after the RTV has been applied must be under 20 minutes.

Important: Refer to Engine Rear Cover Replacement in SI and follow the tightening specifications and sequence.

4. Reinstall the engine rear cover using a new gasket and a new crankshaft rear main seal. Refer to Engine Rear Cover Replacement in SI.


----------



## Redbow

Hmmm, thanks for the heads up, I will have to check out my 2008 GMC . I haven't noticed any oil on my garage floor so far but I sure will watch for it now...Hope you get your leak fixed soon...


----------



## THERAKE

It looks like you have a oil pan seeping.When these engine leak at the oil pan thats how they start.There is 5 places on the rear of engime for it to leak.I am sure your local dealer will take care of it.


----------



## sbfowler

I've been driving this truck around and will be getting it back into the dealer soon, maybe even tomorrow morning. I did crawl back under this evening and found what appears to be a leaking rack/pinion. This could be blowing back onto the bellhousing or I could have two leaks... thoughts? Note how wet the bottom of the assembly is.


----------



## mikey1297

I will NEVER buy another GM product. I have a 09 chevy i bought new on 5-4-10 and its been in the shop 13 times since i bought it and the dealership i bought it from refuses to work on it anymore cause it "makes there service department look bad" thats the exact words of the service manager told me and chevy refuses to buy it back.


----------



## hammerz71

Had an '02 Chevy Z71 with the 5.3 that lost about a quart of oil by every 3000 mile change from day one.  Brought it to the dealer a couple of times for it specifically and mentioned it to them the couple of times I had it there for something else.   
Never saw any underneath nor had any oil spots in the driveway.  Finally after the last time I asked them to check it out, the service man said "the 5.3s just do that"...


----------



## sbfowler

So far my 2003 Tahoe with the 5.3L has been bone dry after having replaced the oil pan gasket at 7,000 miles. It now has 90,000. The Silverado mentioned above is back at the dealer. I'll report back on what the final verdict is as I suspect many others here have this truck or the GMC Sierra.


----------



## rjcruiser

hammerz71 said:


> Had an '02 Chevy Z71 with the 5.3 that lost about a quart of oil by every 3000 mile change from day one.  Brought it to the dealer a couple of times for it specifically and mentioned it to them the couple of times I had it there for something else.
> Never saw any underneath nor had any oil spots in the driveway.  Finally after the last time I asked them to check it out, the service man said "the 5.3s just do that"...



Have a buddy that is a chevy/gm mechanic and he told me that gm's tolerance is 1 qt every 2k miles.  So...as long as it is less than 1 qt every 2k miles, it is acceptable.


----------



## hammerz71

rjcruiser said:


> Have a buddy that is a chevy/gm mechanic and he told me that gm's tolerance is 1 qt every 2k miles.  So...as long as it is less than 1 qt every 2k miles, it is acceptable.



Yep, they are starting to get a little carried away with the "in-spec" speech!

On my current Ram I could get a good inch of play out of one of the tie rod ends before I had 15k miles on the thing.  Took it in and was told it would NOT be covered under warranty because it was within Chrysler specs!  However if I felt uncomfortable with it like that they'd be happy to charge me to replace it!

At 19k I bought and installed a Rancho suspension lift and it came with them and a lot beefier than the stock ones, so I never had to deal with it, but c'mon - an inch of play is "within spec"???


----------



## sbfowler

As follow-up, they did replace the power steering gear assembly. They also rechecked for the oil leak around the oil pan and did not locate any of the dye that had been placed inside the engine/oil a week earlier using the UV light. I'll keep an eye on the seeping oil between the trans and oil pan area, but am back on the road!


----------



## sbfowler

I took my Silverado back in after more oil kept appearing. The cause was found to be a leaking rear main seal, which was replaced. Hopefully this will be the end of the seeping oil!


----------



## GoldDot40

hammerz71 said:


> Had an '02 Chevy Z71 with the 5.3 that lost about a quart of oil by every 3000 mile change from day one.  Brought it to the dealer a couple of times for it specifically and mentioned it to them the couple of times I had it there for something else.
> Never saw any underneath nor had any oil spots in the driveway.  Finally after the last time I asked them to check it out, the service man said "the 5.3s just do that"...





rjcruiser said:


> Have a buddy that is a chevy/gm mechanic and he told me that gm's tolerance is 1 qt every 2k miles.  So...as long as it is less than 1 qt every 2k miles, it is acceptable.



I guess I never saw this thread before now. I used to get all the TSB's on every vehicle sold in the U.S. GM traced down excessive oil consumption on a lot of LSX platform GM trucks to be caused by inadequate crankcase ventilation. They designed a 'fixed orifice' PCV valve to be installed on vehicles experiencing excessive oil consumption when no signs of a leak were present. I have 'cured' a LOT (I'd say 80% of all the ones I serviced) of GM trucks/SUV's from using so much oil by installing this design PCV valve. I also recommended the same PCV valve to several people with hotrods experiencing the same symptoms with great success.

As far as the OP.....hopefully the dealer will get your problem straightened out.


----------



## JohnK

mikey1297 said:


> I will NEVER buy another GM product. I have a 09 chevy i bought new on 5-4-10 and its been in the shop 13 times since i bought it and the dealership i bought it from refuses to work on it anymore cause it "makes there service department look bad" thats the exact words of the service manager told me and chevy refuses to buy it back.



Are you saying GM refuses to honor the warranty? You got dealer problems, he is not owned or operated by GM. GM will pay him, he just doesn't want to work  on your truck. Call GM and tell them you don't trust that bum and where can you take it? Actually you can take it to any dealer, try one with real mechanics on staff.


----------



## HALOJmpr

Bassquatch said:


> I guess I never saw this thread before now. I used to get all the TSB's on every vehicle sold in the U.S. GM traced down excessive oil consumption on a lot of LSX platform GM trucks to be caused by inadequate crankcase ventilation. They designed a 'fixed orifice' PCV valve to be installed on vehicles experiencing excessive oil consumption when no signs of a leak were present. I have 'cured' a LOT (I'd say 80% of all the ones I serviced) of GM trucks/SUV's from using so much oil by installing this design PCV valve. I also recommended the same PCV valve to several people with hotrods experiencing the same symptoms with great success.
> 
> As far as the OP.....hopefully the dealer will get your problem straightened out.





Ummmm ... can you tell us where to get this PCV valve. Is there a part number?  I have a 2000 model 5.3 with this issue.


----------



## GoldDot40

HALOJmpr said:


> Ummmm ... can you tell us where to get this PCV valve. Is there a part number?  I have a 2000 model 5.3 with this issue.



I've been out of the loop for about 4 years now. I can find out on Monday. I'll call my former employer and get him to look it up for me and I'll post it here when I get it.


----------



## Johnny Reb

Bassquatch said:


> I've been out of the loop for about 4 years now. I can find out on Monday. I'll call my former employer and get him to look it up for me and I'll post it here when I get it.




Glad I stumbled across this post and good to know I am not alone with this problem. I have a 2007 with the 5.3 and it has been using a quart in 3000 miles ever since I bought it new. Not one drop of oil on the drive way since brand new. I have been back to the dealership numerous times and they keep denying it and basically said I am crazy. I do most oil changes myself and they told me "you must be doing it wrong/not putting enough oil in and we can't help you because you stated you have changed the oil not us..."  This has been driving me crazy. It is sad that I have to keep an extra quart of oil in the tool box...just in case I get the "Low Oil Message" while on the road with a fairly new truck....

Please post up the info if you can.


----------



## fatboy84

rjcruiser said:


> Have a buddy that is a chevy/gm mechanic and he told me that gm's tolerance is 1 qt every 2k miles.  So...as long as it is less than 1 qt every 2k miles, it is acceptable.



Had a service tech try to tell me today that GM says a quart every 750 miles is their spec.

I've had to top my 07 Sierra off 4 times since my last oil change.

I'm taking it in to have an oil consumption test done on it, but I unless they can fix it out right I will probably end up getting rid of it.

That is unacceptable to me.  I've driven GM trucks for the past 20 years and never had one use oil, especially like this.


----------



## Johnny Reb

I agree.....it is unacceptable. I have been driving GM trucks for almost 20 years also and never had one with so many problems from day one. My sliding rear window cable just broke. Dealership wanted $475 and 4hrs. to fix what looks like a broken bicycle brake cable. I found the TSB online and asked the service manager why it says 1hrs. work on there....he said must be a typo....
Rear driver door fills with water when it rains. No visible gasket problems. I had to pull and leave out the rubber plug on the bottom of the door to keep it from holding water....just flat out unacceptable for a new truck.

SBFowler...sorry to hijack your post!


----------



## fatboy84

Johnny Reb said:


> I agree.....it is unacceptable. I have been driving GM trucks for almost 20 years also and never had one with so many problems from day one. My sliding rear window cable just broke. Dealership wanted $475 and 4hrs. to fix what looks like a broken bicycle brake cable. I found the TSB online and asked the service manager why it says 1hrs. work on there....he said must be a typo....
> Rear driver door fills with water when it rains. No visible gasket problems. I had to pull and leave out the rubber plug on the bottom of the door to keep it from holding water....just flat out unacceptable for a new truck.
> 
> SBFowler...sorry to hijack your post!



Yep...The back door on mine fills with water and was also leaking around the rear light on the back of my cab.  Service Air Bag light has been on twicec since I bought it (has been on almost a year now cause I haven't had time to take it in and leave it).


----------



## GoldDot40

HALOJmpr said:


> Ummmm ... can you tell us where to get this PCV valve. Is there a part number?  I have a 2000 model 5.3 with this issue.





Johnny Reb said:


> Please post up the info if you can.


Here's where a lot of people might get confused. There is NO "AC Delco" part number.....but a "GM" part #. Here are the only 2 that I'm aware of.

GM #12572717
Mighty Auto Parts #3-932

Good info....(This a fairly old article and can still pertain to newer vehicles)


> *EXCESSIVE OIL CONSUMPTION*
> GM offers a modified PCV valve to address customer
> complaints of excessive oil consumption on the following
> applications equipped with 4.8L, 5.3L or 6.0L
> engines:
> 1999–2002 Chevy Silverado, Suburban and Tahoe,
> 1999–2002 GMC Denali, Sierra, Suburban and Yukon,
> 2002 Chevy Avalanche, and 2002 Cadillac Escalade
> and Escalade EXT.
> Excessive consumption would involve a vehicle that
> consumes one quart of oil per 2,000 miles. This is
> assuming the vehicle is a personal use, non-commercial
> type vehicle driven under normal conditions.
> Obviously, vehicles that are used in extreme service,
> such as heavily loaded trucks, or vehicles driven at
> high rates of speed would not be included, as their oil
> consumption rates may vary. Important: A minimum
> of a 4K mile engine break-in period should be performed,
> prior to condemning an engine for excessive
> oil consumption.
> Some basic checks that should be performed first
> include:
> 1) Inspect the top and lower engine components
> and covers for evidence of leakage.
> 2) Verify the proper dipstick is being used and that
> the tube is secured in the engine.
> 3) After engine shut-down, allow five minutes for
> oil drain-back, prior to checking the oil level.
> 4) Make certain the vehicle is sitting in a level position when checking the oil level.
> 5) Has the vehicle been driven at excessive speeds?
> 6) Has the vehicle been heavily loaded or pulling
> a loaded trailer or camper?
> 7) Is there evidence of engine overheating?
> Assuming that the basic checks and considerations
> have been satisfied, GM recommends installing a
> revised PCV valve. It has been determined that under
> certain operating conditions, the original equipment
> variable type PCV valve flow rate may promote excessive
> oil consumption. The original equipment valve
> may promote a siphoning of the oil back into the intake
> manifold where it would be consumed through the
> combustion process. Examine the hose that attaches
> the PCV valve to the intake manifold for evidence of an
> excessive amount of oil. If excessive oil is present, GM
> recommends installing a revised PCV valve. The new
> style valve (GM #12572717, Mighty #3-932) is a fixed
> orifice valve with no moving parts (see illustration).
> The valve will not rattle when shaken. It is basically a
> shell of the OE style valve with an approximate .100
> inch hole drilled in the bottom of the valve, providing
> a fixed flow rate. When servicing, technicians must be
> aware of the factory modification and be certain not to
> install the same type variable orifice valve that originally
> came on the vehicle. Doing so would reintroduce
> the performance condition that was corrected
> with the fixed orifice design.
> The use of the fixed orifice PCV valve was also
> recommended by GM, for conditions involving a
> sticking throttle plate sensation on the 1999–2002
> Chevy Silverado and GMC Sierra, 2000–2002 Suburban,
> Tahoe, GMC Yukon, Yukon XL and 2002 Avalanche
> equipped with 4.8L, 5.3L and 6.0L engines,
> and equipped with a mechanical throttle linkage.
> Other modifications in the campaign included a throttle
> bore and throttle plate cleanup, a rubber plug to seal
> the throttle plate hole, and a revised TPS adjustment,
> via the minimum air rate screw. For a complete
> description and procedure, ask your Mighty Rep or
> visit our website for a copy of Tech Tip #118 “Sticking
> Throttle Valve: Eliminating a Hard Accelerator Pedal
> Effort on GM Trucks.”


----------



## winchester1970

I've been driving GM products for the past 20 years and have never had to ad oil between changes.I do not have any serious complaints at all, hope I do not regret this in the morning. Currently driving a 2009 GMC Sierra SLT and a 2008 Corvette and still have no complaints, love both vehicles. If I ever needed any recall issue or oddball problem taken care of the Hendrick dealership in Gwinnett County has handled it very well. Been using some of the same same folks since it was Timmers Chevorlet off of Beaver Ruin. Give them a shot and ask for Ralph Christoper or Kevin Welborn. Hope they can get any problems you have taken care of.


----------



## Johnny Reb

Taking mine to the dealership tomorrow. Called today and went over the excessive oil use issue in my '07 5.3L with them and they said a new TSB came out with a fix that involved modifying the AFM  (Active Fuel Management) System. Its still under warranty so hopefully they can fix it. Will keep you all posted how it turns out.


----------



## fatboy84

Johnny Reb said:


> Taking mine to the dealership tomorrow. Called today and went over the excessive oil use issue in my '07 5.3L with them and they said a new TSB came out with a fix that involved modifying the AFM  (Active Fuel Management) System. Its still under warranty so hopefully they can fix it. Will keep you all posted how it turns out.



Did they give you the TSB number?  I would like to print it out and take in with mine.


----------



## sbfowler

I started this thread and am sad to report that the same area is wet and leaking again. Had it on the dealer's rack today to confirm. Will schedule an appointment to have them open it back up to see what's going on this time...


----------



## Craig Knight

My 09 was using about a quart every 1000 miles , did the dealers oil consumption tests for 3000 miles and they replaced it with a new engine. No more oil useage. Was told by 2 of their mechanics the were having trouble with the 5.3 engines in certain years but they did right by me and I have no complaints.


----------



## T.P.

I put 15 quarts in and take 15 quarts out 10,000 miles later. Been that way for 190K, I've never had any oil leak issues. Yay, Ford.


----------

